# هل من احد لديه فكرةعن معالجةالغازولين



## FAREEDUJS (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم: انابحاجة عن معلومات لمعالجة الغازولين(نزع اللون والرائحة)
وشكرا


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (4 أبريل 2010)

استعمل الفوسفوريك اسيد وشكرا


----------



## agabeain (4 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخى محمد على المعلومة


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (11 أبريل 2010)

موفقيا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (16 أبريل 2010)

الاخ العزيز
يتم نزع الرائحة من التربنتين المعدنى والمتسبب فيها الشوائب الاروماتيه و ذلك بتفاعل التربنتين مع حامض الكبريتيك المركز وذلك باضافة الحامض بالتنقيط على مدار ساعه بنسبة 1 : 1.1 ثم التقليب لمدة ساعتين مع ثبات درجة الحراره عند 50 درجة مئويه ثم الغسيل بالماء ايضا باضافة الماء بالتنقيط مع ثبات الحراره ايضا وهو ما يعرف بالغسيل فى تفاعل الكبرته ويترك 8 ساعات ثم يتم فصل الطبقه المائيه الغامقة والتى تحتوى على الحامض والشوائب الاروماتية( فى حدود 6% من الاجمالى) وتكون الطبقة العليا من التربنتين النقى الاليفاتى بدون رائحة نظرا لقلة كثافته


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (18 أبريل 2010)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> الاخ العزيز
> يتم نزع الرائحة من التربنتين المعدنى والمتسبب فيها الشوائب الاروماتيه و ذلك بتفاعل التربنتين مع حامض الكبريتيك المركز وذلك باضافة الحامض بالتنقيط على مدار ساعه بنسبة 1 : 1.1 ثم التقليب لمدة ساعتين مع ثبات درجة الحراره عند 50 درجة مئويه ثم الغسيل بالماء ايضا باضافة الماء بالتنقيط مع ثبات الحراره ايضا وهو ما يعرف بالغسيل فى تفاعل الكبرته ويترك 8 ساعات ثم يتم فصل الطبقه المائيه الغامقة والتى تحتوى على الحامض والشوائب الاروماتية( فى حدود 6% من الاجمالى) وتكون الطبقة العليا من التربنتين النقى الاليفاتى بدون رائحة نظرا لقلة كثافته


السلام عليكم
اخى الكريم عبدالقادر
هل الذى تقصده بذلك ينطبق على البنزين وهل الفسفوريك اسيد لوحده قادر على ازالة لون ورائحة البنزين ولا انا مخطئ فى شيى والله الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (22 أبريل 2010)

وياريت لو فيه اى شيئ يوضع على البنزين لتغيير لونه بدل الحمض يكون افضل بكثير من المعالجة بالاحماض


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا بفضل الله يا اخوانى عالجت اللون والرائحة من البنزين عن طريق هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم (كلور بودرة تركيز 90%) وتقوم اولا باذابتها اولا فى الماء وحدد انت النسبة اللازمة ثم ضيفها للبنزين وقلب لمدة نصف ساعة عن طريق موتور مثبت اعلى التنك ثم اعطى فرصة للكلور ان يرتكز فى الاسفل وهتلاحظ ان اللون اختفى ثم افصل (البنزين الشفاف) الموجود فى الاعلى ثم ضيف له هيدروكسيد الصوديوم (الصودا الكاوية) ثم افصل الطبقة العليا(البنزين الشفاف) ثم اتم المعادلةph لتصل عند الدرجة 7 وبذلك يكون قد حصلنا على بنزين شفافا ورائحته خفيفة 
وربنا يوفقكم


----------



## mohamed sigma (9 يونيو 2015)

مشكور


----------

